# FTC determines Apple Engages in 'Anti-Competitive Repair Restrictions'



## jcrosby (May 8, 2021)

The FTC held new hearings recently on product repairability. (These products extend far beyond Apple. John Deere for example sells a *$1,000,000* industrial tractor with an entirely proprietary repair scheme).

Apple came under significant fire in the hearings as well, ultimately the FTC determined many US manufacturers including Apple engage in _Anti-Competitive Repair Restrictions, _stating in its findings:

_*"Based on a review of comments submitted and materials presented during the Workshop, there is scant evidence to support manufacturers’ justifications for repair restrictions.”*_

Closing its remarks with:

_*“To address unlawful repair restrictions, the FTC will pursue appropriate law enforcement and regulatory options, as well as consumer education, consistent with our statutory authority. *_*The Commission also stands ready to work with legislators, either at the state or federal level, in order to ensure that consumers have choices when *_*they need to repair products that they purchase and own.”*_

While it's easy to remain cynical this actually could have legs given that any potential legislation would present a whole new series of obstacles for Apple as any potential new legislation would now affect Apple in its country of origin, potentially requiring Apple to recalibrate some of its previous designs in future generations... Only time will tell the tale of course....

Either way it's nice to see Apple finally get the inevitable pie in the face its been deserving of as a company that's marketed itself as 'the environmental good guy', when in reality being a major contributor to e-waste... (https://9to5mac.com/2020/11/27/electronic-waste-reduction/)

Discuss if you feel so inclined!









FTC report blasts manufacturers for restricting product repairs


Harming consumers and independent repair shops.




www.theverge.com












Apple and others accused of ‘anti-competitive repair restrictions’ by FTC


Apple in particular has found itself on the




www.imore.com


----------



## Kery Michael (May 8, 2021)

Good to hear!
I have read stories online of how Apple tries to throttle the repair market. As in all repairs must be approved and pay Apple rates.
Dont get me wrong, I am an Apple consumer and like their products. But please stop trying control and charge for every angle that someone does with your product.


----------



## jcrosby (May 8, 2021)

Kery Michael said:


> Good to hear!
> I have read stories online of how Apple tries to throttle the repair market. As in all repairs must be approved and pay Apple rates.
> Dont get me wrong, I am an Apple consumer and like their products. But please stop trying control and charge for every angle that someone does with your product.


Same here on all fronts... I prefer macs in general, love macos, and use Logic. I'd really like to see the end result of this being Apple doing the right thing, at least to some extent.. Either way it's bad PR especially in terms of Apple's image as being an environmental good guy... 

It's hard to say what the end result will be, but as more EU countries pile on with already existing EU legislation it seems like some changes for the better are inevitable. (Even if 5 years down the line...)


----------

